# where to find Small gas tank



## nick4203 (Oct 23, 2013)

i have been searching high and low and can not for the life of me locate a small gas tank for my outboard

im looking for a 1 mabe 2 gallon tank 

mabe convert a portable gas can im not to sure

how do the single line fuel tanks work?


----------



## thudpucker (Oct 23, 2013)

Walmart!
I owned a 3Ga. metal tank until a Thief became the new owner.
I have four rusting OMC tanks in my barn now. Soon they'll go to the Recycler and I'll have the HDPE tanks from Walmart.


----------



## nick4203 (Oct 23, 2013)

this is the smallest i can find https://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-3-Gallon-LP-Gas-Tank/19767356

im thinking i want a 2 gallon max i never use over a gallon when im out with my small 5hp motor 
im gunna switch to a 3.9hp so 2 gallons will be more than enough 

has anyone moded a portable gas can to be a single fuel line outboard fuel tank?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

[quote/]has anyone moded a portable gas can to be a single fuel line outboard fuel tank?[/quote]

scroll down and check this out, it might be something you can do.

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/07/columns/rob/index3.htm


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 23, 2013)

3 gal is the smallest I've seen but a buddy of mine suggested making one out of an "oil tank" found on some boats that have them mounted in the bilge area. These are usually one gallon capacity, and doesn't seem too hard to make. I found a 1 gallon gas can at Northern Tool that has a short spout with a button type control valve on it and got one but have not had a chance to use it yet. One gallon of gas with my 5hp 4 stroke will go about 25+ miles in distance based on my usage so far. I just got thru the break in period, so it could get better or worse. 

northerntooldotcom Item# 27124


----------



## Kismet (Oct 23, 2013)

Last year I got a 3.5hp Clinton

with a 6 gallon plastic tank and hose. Sheez. :? 

Took a 1.5gal plastic gas container, drilled a hole in it, replaced the uptake hose, and very carefully screwed the intake into the hole. 

works a charm.


----------



## Colbyt (Oct 25, 2013)

I think OMC made a 2.5 once upon a time. 3 is the smallest thing currently sold new. Before the CARB laws went national there was a kit sold that allowed one to convert a smaller gas can to a tank. You might be be able to find old stock somewhere. Also making you own as mentioned above is what I would have done had I not bought a new 4 stoke with an integral tank. Paying $17 for a 1 liter fuel cell bottle so I could refill that tank without overflow was painful.


----------



## nick4203 (Oct 25, 2013)

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/07/columns/rob/index3.htm (1/4 of the way down) 

this is pretty much what i was looking for sumdumguy

now i would need to vent my gas can as well correct?

thanks for the suggestions fellas!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 31, 2013)

Walmart, basspro,gander mtn. I got my 3 gallon at gander.


----------



## nick4203 (Oct 31, 2013)

really im looking for something smaller than 3 gallons which i have not seen anywhere


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-2-6-GALLON-STEEL-GAS-STORAGE-TANK-METAL-OUTBOARD-BOAT-JERRY-FUEL-CAN-SFT-2-6-/291006645117?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43c159037d&vxp=mtr

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOAT-FUEL-TANK-PLASTIC-3-GALLON-/221304191399?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item3386c1f9a7&vxp=mtr

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moeller-Topside-Marine-Boat-Fuel-Gas-3-GAL-Gallon-Tank-620003LP-ultra-portable-/400272201919?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d321518bf&vxp=mtr

3 links above are each 3 gal or less plastic tanks. There are many 3 gal tanks on ebay for sale. Not much space difference between a 3 and 2 gal tank.

Tim


----------



## thudpucker (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe you could buy a 1 Gal or 2 Gal gas jug from a Lawn mower supply place.
Then modify the Cap to hold the Hose to your motor.


----------



## nick4203 (Nov 1, 2013)

that's what im gunna have to do 

but was thinking about just using a red portable fuel container that i have already 

that 2.6 looked almost promising but it would have to be rigged up to work with the boat


----------

